# dashcam viewing



## cabbie (Feb 17, 2019)

I love being able to play back sentry video on the cars screen. I do have a question. If you don't want to save a clip you can send it to the trash but how do I empty the trash? Before I would watch and remove the clips on my laptop. Do I have to plug the usb into my laptop to empty the trash?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

my hunch is that the trash is auto-handled on the next over-write-when-full


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I’m 99.9% sure it’s a permanent delete, but I have done much testing (or driving) for that matter of late.


----------



## StarModel3 (Dec 27, 2018)

I still have 2.5 hardware and the video playback is very choppy and the dash cam videos say "Video unavailable, please select different footage". Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

StarModel3 said:


> I still have 2.5 hardware and the video playback is very choppy and the dash cam videos say "Video unavailable, please select different footage". Anyone else having this issue?


Do you have a USB thumb drive, microSD or an SSD? I have a microSD (Roadie) and it's working fine. Seems like folks are having issues with USB thumb drives.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

StarModel3 said:


> I still have 2.5 hardware and the video playback is very choppy and the dash cam videos say "Video unavailable, please select different footage". Anyone else having this issue?


I have HW 2.5 also, no issue with viewing. Using a high endurance microSD.


----------



## StarModel3 (Dec 27, 2018)

USB, guess I am going to have to switch. Any recommendations?


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

StarModel3 said:


> USB, guess I am going to have to switch. Any recommendations?


I think most SSDs (either a USB one or another form factor in an USB enclosure) or microSD (high speed and high endurance with mSD to USB adapter) should work well.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

StarModel3 said:


> USB, guess I am going to have to switch. Any recommendations?


This guide has several good recommendations for both MicroSD cards and MicroSD readers.
https://teslatap.com/articles/usb-flash-drives-for-tesla-dashcam-2/

I'm personally using this for the past six months, and it's been rock-solid .

I bought the reader based on the guide above. I previously tried using a couple of random cheap MicroSD readers that I already had, but they ended up frying themselves in this application. So it's important to get a good quality MicroSD reader that can handle continuous writing.


----------



## Pdjelaj (Dec 4, 2018)

I just purchased this SSD.. 60gb one. For $33cdn it seemed like a good deal. After formatting for fat32 its working great.. only had a few days so cant comment on how long it will last.The unit is very slim.

Based on the ability to view/delete inside the car I see no real need to have a 500gb version(IMO)

Thanks


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

I have 3.0 HW and the playback is useless


----------



## Pdjelaj (Dec 4, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> I have 3.0 HW and the playback is useless


I had similar issues with my usb drive.. once I upgraded to the ssd I listed its very smooth. No issues. I assume its the read/write speed. 
I am on hardware 2.5 waiting for 3.0


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

So does the car no longer keep the last hour of driving in 10 minute clips? Finally put my old drive in the new car, and drive 100 miles today. When I got home, all I see are my old saved videos.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> So does the car no longer keep the last hour of driving in 10 minute clips? Finally put my old drive in the new car, and drive 100 miles today. When I got home, all I see are my old saved videos.


I haven't confirmed it (since I'm not driving much), but my understanding is that TeslaCam still saves the last hour of driving, but the in-car viewer doesn't allow you to view those clips - it only shows you saved and sentry clips.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

garsh said:


> I haven't confirmed it (since I'm not driving much), but my understanding is that TeslaCam still saves the last hour of driving, but the in-car viewer doesn't allow you to view those clips - it only shows you saved and sentry clips.


That's correct. The dashcam still records while driving and the transient clips are still stored in the RecentClips subfolder. However, to view the contents of RecentClips, you'll need to pull your drive and view it on your computer, tablet or phone. The dashcam viewer only sees the contents of the SavedClips and SentryClips subfolders.


----------



## Arnst (Apr 15, 2020)

Great info!


----------

